

47% Of Americans Don't Pay Income Tax, 45% Think The Tax System Is Just Fine - aresant
http://www.businessinsider.com/coincidence-47-of-americans-dont-pay-income-tax-45-think-tax-is-just-fine-2010-4#ixzz0l6gpz23M

======
barlo
I find it interesting that many of those in the lower income brackets, who pay
little to no federal income taxes, think their taxes are too high. A lot of
these same people are actually profiting from the credits in the current
income tax system.

Strange.

~~~
joezydeco
Wouldn't the taxes they _do_ pay (such as sales tax) equal a larger amount of
their disposable income than the higher brackets?

------
jdavid
this article makes no sense. is there another one reporting on the same news?

